# Hey yall!



## x0bianca (Oct 16, 2005)

My name is bianca and my cats name is Hazel. We just recently found this forum. We hope to have a superb time with you cat loving people!

heres a picture of her:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!  This is a great forum, lots of friendly and helpful people here. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cool, I just got here too my name is Kathryn.


----------



## x0bianca (Oct 16, 2005)

KATTY DO you play urbandead too? I noticed the brain thing on your signature.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the cat forum


----------



## x0bianca (Oct 16, 2005)

aww thank you for the welcoming. Hazel and I appreciate it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum you two! Hazel is such a cutie pie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, she is adorable!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! what a cutie! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------

